# 29 inch tv



## andy_65_in (Oct 19, 2010)

please suggest a good 29 inch flat tv between lg and samsung with all the goodies


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

ne particualar series like LED, LCD
ur price range??


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 19, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ne particualar series like LED, LCD
> ur price range??



  Since the buyer specifically says 29 inch Flat TV it should be obvious that the buyer is NOT looking for LCD or LED TV. And his price range would be about 12K to 15K.

  @ Thread OP..though 29 " CRT are fading still i trust they still make great value for money if space isnt constraint and what you need is good viewable area without HD.

    LG or Samsung would be better bet.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

so atleast he mst have mentioned dat "CRT" coz nwadays more people are moving toward LCD coz of less power consumption n better picture quality too...

newez Samsung is better among the two also it has better sound quality also..


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 20, 2010)

im looking for non lcd tv plain tv flat screen type


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 24, 2010)

even if i were to venture for a lcd of 32 inch what is prefereable to buy - aplain lcd or a full hd lcd which costs almost 10,000 more-.the hd dth serviice is yet to pick up and each digital sth provider is offering only 2-3 channels-why waste so much money on a full hd lcd now-moreover will their prices fall?


----------



## azzu (Oct 24, 2010)

Lg Xd 29inch flat tv.. Is quite good i dont remember the model number but,,
look for XD series its quite good


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks folks for all the input


----------

